# 6.0 w/cam idle characteristics?



## STEXGTO (Mar 10, 2006)

I got a couple of spare cams and considering stabbing in the 6.0, but I don't want much of a lumpy idle as they did in an ls6 I used to run. Anyone have any experience on how it'll idle/run. One cam is a Futral F4 575/226/113, the other is a 224R 581/224/112. I know 112/113 usually give lopey idles but how does a 6.0 take to them? I'm going to also install an Art Carr 3000 converter I've got laying around and later some full lengths when the funds are available. Thank you for any input on the matter.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You're still going to get a pretty lopey idle with both of 'em. Computer tuning will be a necessity with those cams. They should make a fair amount of power though...which is always good. 
If you do put one of 'em in, I'd love to see dyno sheets on it and hear your impression.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> You're still going to get a pretty lopey idle with both of 'em. Computer tuning will be a necessity with those cams. They should make a fair amount of power though...which is always good.
> If you do put one of 'em in, I'd love to see dyno sheets on it and hear your impression.


:agree 
Baron took the Words right outta my mouth


----------



## STEXGTO (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, figured they were going to lope, what cam out there would see a sizeable gain but yet retain a good idle, obviously a 114 or higher, anyone recommend anything??


----------

